# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Artrose en vernauwing in het halswervelkanaal

## corry

Er is bij mij onlangs de diagnose gesteld dat ik door artrose een vernauwing in het halswervelkanaal heb waardoor er zenuwen bekneld zijn en ik dus veel last heb van zenuwpijn, vooral in mijn linkerschouder en arm. Nu ben ik pas begonnen met het medicijn gabbapentine wat eigenlijk bedoeld is voor epileptiepatienten maar ook wel tegen zenuwpijnen gegeven wordt. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee?!

----------


## corry

Ik slik nog steeds gbapentine oftewel neurontin,ik slik op dit moment 3xdgs 600mg. en het verdoofd de pijn redelijk,ook aps therapie geprobeerd dit hielp niet echt ben nu met cecar therapie begonnen.

----------


## Yv

Hallo,

Werkt het cecar therapie? Mijn moeder heeft atrose.

Groetjes, Yv

----------


## corry

Hallo,
De cecartherapie heeft in zoverre geholpen dat ik nu soms een houding weet te vinden zodat ik iets minder last van sommige klachten heb.
Maar lang niet alle klachten krijg je hiermee weg.
Ik sta nog steeds onder behandeling van de neuroloog.
Ik slik voor de zenuwpijn neurontin, dat haalt de scherpe kantjes er van af.
Wat zijn precies de klachten van jou ma?
groet, Corry

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb blijkbaar een nekhernia..dat is waarschijnlijk niet hetzelfde hé Corry?
Uitstralende pijn naar rechterschouder en arm,zeer vervelend..
Maar ik wil voorlopig nog geen enkele vorm van medicatie(pijnkliniek) of operatie.
Ik ga het eerst proberen met fysiotherapie.

Het is wel een vervelend probleem hé,de pijn is zeer frustrerend en het beperkt sterk het functioneren in het dagelijks leven!

Sterkte Corry!!
Xx Agnes

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Bij mijn moeder is een afgelopen woensdag duidelijk geworden dat ze zeer ernstige artrose van de nekwervels heeft, en dat de halswervelkanaal vernauwd is.
Ze begon voor een paar weken terug met zeer heftige pijn in de nek en rechterarm.
Daarbij had ze een heel doof en dood gevoel in de pink van de rechterhand.
Ze heeft toen foto's moeten laten maken van de huisarts en daaruit is gebleken dat ze dit dus heeft. Bijna alle wervels zijn zeer ernstig versleten. (c3 tot c7)Ze moet nu naar een neuroloog toe. Die gaat allereerst kijken of er een zenuw knel zit.
Weet iemand misschien wat er aan artrose van de nekwervels en een halswervelkanaal vernauwing gedaan kan worden? Wat wordt er gedaan als blijkt dat er inderdaad een zenuw knel zit? Moet die dan los gemaakt worden ofzo?
En welke medicijnen helpen tegen de pijn, want ze heeft namelijk zeer veel pijn in de arm?


Knuf
Déylanna

----------


## corry

Hallo Agnes,

De klachten van een nekhernia en van een vernauwing in het halswervelkanaal lijken heel veel op elkaar.
Echter een nekhernia is goed te opereren indien nodig.
Bij artrose en vernauwingen in het halswervelkanaal wordt zelden geopereerd vanwege
de risico's ( volgens mijn neuroloog ).
Ik hoop dat jij met fysio van je klachten af komt, soms lukt dat dus ik duim voor je.

Lieve groet, Corry

----------


## corry

Hallo Deylanna.
Wat erg voor je moeder.
Ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat het met je moeder nogal ernstig is.
Soms in zeer ernsige gevallen wordt er geopereerd.
Soms kan er op de pijnpoli een blikade gezet worden.
Gewone pijnstillers helpen niet tegen zenuwpijn.
Zelf heb ik baat bij neurontin, dat haalt de scherpe kantjes er van af.
Misschien zou je moeder dat alvast aan haar huisarts kunnen vragen.
Verder zou ik eerst de bevindingen van de neuroloog afwachten.
Wens je moeder veel sterkte van me want ik weet zo ongeveer hoeveel pijn ze heeft.

Lieve groet, Corry

----------


## corry

Hallo Deylanna,

Wat erg voor je moeder.
Uit je verhaal maak ik op dat het nogal ernstig is.
In zeer ernstige gevallen wordt er geopereerd.
Soms kan op de pijnpoli een blokkade gezet worden.
Gewone pijnstillers helpen niet!
Zelf heb ik baat bij neurontin, dat haalt de scherpe kantjes er van af op den duur.
Het is misschien een idee om deze alvast aan de huisarts te vragen.
Wens je moeder veel sterkte van me want ik weet zo ongeveer hoevel pijn ze heeft.

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo Corry,

Bedankt voor je lieve berichtje.
Mijn moeder heeft op dit moment 3 keer daags paracetamol met 20 mg codeine en daarnaast 8 gewone paracetamols.
Er zijn namelijk maar heel weinig pijnstillers wat ze mag nemen, omdat er heel veel pijnstillers zijn die niet samen kunnen met de andere medicijnen die ze slikt voor andere klachten.
Ik hoop echt dat ze er iets aan kunnen doen. Afwachten wat de neuroloog zegt.
Ik wens jou ook heel veel sterkte.


knuffel en liefs
Déylanna

----------


## danser

Hallo, Ik heb een vernauwing (stenose) in het ruggewervelkanaal gehad, en de neuroloog wilde in het plaatselijk ziekenhuis mij niet doorsturen. Ik ben naar Amsterdam gegaan (Lucas Andreas ziekenhuis) daar doen ze een bijna niet anders.
Dus luister niet teveel naar een neuroloog in een klein ziekenhuis.
Ik ben van de klachten af na jarenlange pijn.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Danser,

Mag ik misschien vragen wat ze precies tegen de pijn van jou hebben gedaan?

gr
Déylanna

----------


## danser

Ik heb een operatie gehad, ze maken dan het wervelkanaal ruimer door het uit te frezen, het lijkt eng, maar het blijkt een routine operatie te zijn, ik had het in de rug en was na 6 weken helemaal de oude. succes

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ga in ieder geval met mijn moeder mee naar de neuroloog en ik zal zeker over een eventuele operatie beginnen.
In ieder geval bedankt.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## AbZ

Hallo Allemaal,

Vandaag voor het eerst op dit Forum.
Precies 4 weken geleden ben ik geopeerd aan C3 t/m C6, tevens is er een correctie toegepast op C3.
Ik had al jaren last van mijn nek + de nodige bijverschijnselen.
De operatie duurt een paar uur maar je kunt toch snel naar huis (3 dagen).
Ik heb alleen maar lof voor de artsen die de operatie hebben uitgevoerd, ik heb me in jaren niet zo goed gevoeld.
Bot wat uit m'n bekken gehaald is en tussen mijn nekwervels is geplaatst moet nog aangroeien dus ik moet nog rustig aan doen.
Belangrijk is dat de artsen op een lijn zitten.

Groetjes.

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Even een update. :Wink: 
Op 18 april heb ik hier een bericht gepost over mijn moeder waarbij ernstige artrose in de halswervels, en een vernauwde halswervelkanaal was geconstateerd.
In tussen ben ik met haar meerdere malen al bij de neuroloog geweest en heeft ze rontgenfoto's en een echo gehad. We zijn er nu eindelijk achter waarom zij zoveel pijn in haar arm heeft. Het blijkt dat de pezen in haar schouder gigantisch ontstoken zijn doordat het bot van haar schouder er telkens in prikken. Dat houdt dus in dat als zij haar arm beweegt, het bot van haar schouder continue tegen de pezen aan komt. Dat heeft dus ontstekingen veroorzaakt. Ze is nu door de neuroloog doorverwezen naar een orthopeed. Ze moet nu waarschijnlijk aan haar schouder geopereerd worden en dan gaan ze het bot wat dus tegen die pezen aan komt, er afschrappen. Is er iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft? Hoe gaat dat precies in zijn werk. Ik heb het al op gezocht op het internet maar kan niet vinden hierover :Frown: 

XX
Déy

----------


## nannie45

bij deze wil ik de mensen die ook artrose in de nekwervels hebben sterkte toewensen. ik heb er ook last van en ben er in middels aan geopereerd c5 c6 c7 maar helaas niet het gehoopte resultaat behaald alhoewel het wel wat beter gaat me me, en een 2e operatie zit er niet in, intussen heb ik nu ook artrose in mijn onderste wervels waarvoor ik nu bij een (kraker) in een revalidatie centrum kom. gr nannie

----------


## Gertrude50

Ik heb artrose op diverse plaatsen.
Weet iemand of vermoeide (verzuurd) kuiten en bovenarmen ook een gevolg is van de artrose?

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gertrude,

Vernauwing in het halswervelkanaal kan problemen geven in de armen en kuiten. Weet alleen niet of dit als verzuurd/vermoeid aanvoelt dan. Weet niet of je ook gevoelsstoornissen hebt in je benen ? Bv. benen die gespannen aanvoelen, maar met lopen niet echte controle erover.
Misschien dat je een verwijzing naar een neuroloog kan vragen.
Sterkte!

----------


## Gertrude50

Nee, ik heb niet echt gevoelsstoornissen, wel links uitval. Ik kan bijv niet mijn tenen bewegen van de linkervoet en geen hand wegduwen met de linker knie. Ook heb ik een tijd last gehad van een zakkend linkerooglid, maar dat gaat wat beter. Ik heb ook veel pijn in mijn handen. Van de week heb ik een goed uur gelopen en gisteren drie kwartier gefietst en dan lig ik 'snachts wakker van de pijn en ook de volgende dag heb ik nog veel pijn in armen, benen enz.

Ik heb al vele onderzoeken bij de neuroloog gehad, maar hij kan geen oorzaak vinden, ook niet voor de uitval.

groetjes gertrude50

----------


## katje45

Hallo Gertrude,

Jammer dat de neuroloog niet kan vinden. Heb je evt. al een second opinion overwogen ?

----------


## Gertrude50

Ja, wel overwogen, maar nog niet gedaan. Ik wil eerst proberen of ik ondanks de pijn mobieler kan worden en ben nu bezig om een nieuwe lichte fiets te kopen. Probeer er ook een met trapondersteuning, maar ik denk dat het een lichte fiets wordt.

----------


## Kiara

Hoi Deylanna is je moeder al geopereerd ik heb het zelfde als je moeder.
Het gewricht maken ze wat breder om er idd wat van af te schrapen zodat je arm/schouder weer normaal kan draaien/bewegen het is een vrij eenvoudige operatie en het is poliklinisch, ze zetten na de operatie een blokkade in de schouder zodat je minder pijn ervaart.
Het zit meestal boven in je schouder waar je sleutelbeen gewricht zit daar zit een pees en je sleutelbeengewricht en die wrijven dus steeds langs elkaar waardoor je ontstekingen krijgt met alle gevolgen van dien.

Groetjes.

----------


## Rijkie

Kent iemand een specialist die naam heeft gemaakt op het gebied van slijtage aan de nek. Dan zou ik bij hem of haar een second opinion kunnen vragen. Mijn huisarts vindt dat er niks definitief aan te doen is en de neuroloog vindt geen aanwijzingen om verder onderzoek te doen.
Rita

----------


## ishbel

> Kent iemand een specialist die naam heeft gemaakt op het gebied van slijtage aan de nek. Dan zou ik bij hem of haar een second opinion kunnen vragen. Mijn huisarts vindt dat er niks definitief aan te doen is en de neuroloog vindt geen aanwijzingen om verder onderzoek te doen.
> Rita


Bij mij is in april 2005 (uiteindelijk) een MRI gemaakt na volledige uitval van de rechterarm. Ik ben redelijk thuis in het medische circuit en had de uitslagen al gelezen voor ik een afspraak had bij de 1e neuroloog. Volgens hem was er niets aan de hand, waren de klachten psychisch en was een pijncursus de beste optie. Zelf heb ik hem nog gewezen op de afwijkende MRI-beelden maar zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk namen de klachten af en heb ik gelaten voor wat het was. Precies 1 jaar later kwamen dezelfde klachten terug. Voor een so naar een goede neuroloog gegaan en die zag op dezelfde MRI-beelden zelfs 3 hernia's zitten (C5 t/m Th1). Augustus 2006 heeft de neurochirurg een foramenectomie (verruiming van het wervelkanaal) gedaan op niveau C5-C6 en de klachten waren over. Geloof het of niet, maar in april 2007 dezelfde klachten. Direct aan de morfine, met spoed een MRI moeten laten maken en er bleek een forse hernia te zitten op C6-C7. De neurochirurg durfde een operatie niet aan dus op naar de volgende neurochirurg. Alle onderzoeken opnieuw maar ook hij durfde geen operatie aan omdat mijn klachten zich rechts presenteerde en de hernia links zat. Via een oud collega nog eens gevraagd welke neurochirurg gespecialiseerd was in nekhernia's en daar een afspraak bij gemaakt (zonder tussenkomst van neuroloog). In overleg met de huisarts een 'belaste' MRI laten maken en die meegenomen naar de neurochirurg. Gelukkig nam deze de klachten wel serieus en werd er een operatie gepland voor mei 2009. Pas tijdens de operatie bleek dat er een dubbele hernia zat op niveau C6-C7; dit was dus op geen enkele MRI zichtbaar. Een klein jaar terug is de tussenwervelschijf verwijderd en ik ben nu redelijk klachtenvrij. Helaas is volledig herstel niet meer mogelijk omdat de zenuw te lang bekneld heeft gezeten.
Kortom: als je een neurochirurg zoekt die gespecialiseerd is in nekhernia's in het midden van het land, weet ik een hele goede!

----------


## Rijkie

> Bij mij is in april 2005 (uiteindelijk) een MRI gemaakt na volledige uitval van de rechterarm. Ik ben redelijk thuis in het medische circuit en had de uitslagen al gelezen voor ik een afspraak had bij de 1e neuroloog. Volgens hem was er niets aan de hand, waren de klachten psychisch en was een pijncursus de beste optie. Zelf heb ik hem nog gewezen op de afwijkende MRI-beelden maar zonder resultaat. Uiteindelijk namen de klachten af en heb ik gelaten voor wat het was. Precies 1 jaar later kwamen dezelfde klachten terug. Voor een so naar een goede neuroloog gegaan en die zag op dezelfde MRI-beelden zelfs 3 hernia's zitten (C5 t/m Th1). Augustus 2006 heeft de neurochirurg een foramenectomie (verruiming van het wervelkanaal) gedaan op niveau C5-C6 en de klachten waren over. Geloof het of niet, maar in april 2007 dezelfde klachten. Direct aan de morfine, met spoed een MRI moeten laten maken en er bleek een forse hernia te zitten op C6-C7. De neurochirurg durfde een operatie niet aan dus op naar de volgende neurochirurg. Alle onderzoeken opnieuw maar ook hij durfde geen operatie aan omdat mijn klachten zich rechts presenteerde en de hernia links zat. Via een oud collega nog eens gevraagd welke neurochirurg gespecialiseerd was in nekhernia's en daar een afspraak bij gemaakt (zonder tussenkomst van neuroloog). In overleg met de huisarts een 'belaste' MRI laten maken en die meegenomen naar de neurochirurg. Gelukkig nam deze de klachten wel serieus en werd er een operatie gepland voor mei 2009. Pas tijdens de operatie bleek dat er een dubbele hernia zat op niveau C6-C7; dit was dus op geen enkele MRI zichtbaar. Een klein jaar terug is de tussenwervelschijf verwijderd en ik ben nu redelijk klachtenvrij. Helaas is volledig herstel niet meer mogelijk omdat de zenuw te lang bekneld heeft gezeten.
> Kortom: als je een neurochirurg zoekt die gespecialiseerd is in nekhernia's in het midden van het land, weet ik een hele goede!


Bedankt Ishbel,

Ik zou dat adres heel graag van je horen.

Rijkie

----------


## Rijkie

Heeft iemand ook ervaring met chiropractie bij artrose van de nek?

----------


## iet50

Hallo,

Ikzelf ben voor 5 jaar terug geholpen aan een vernauwing van het halswervelkanaal.
Ze hebben 4 wervelbogen weggehaald om de vernauwing van het ruggemerg op te heffen.
Heb momenteel een beschadiging op het ruggemerg.
Met als gevolg uitval rechterarm en benen. [loop slecht].
Ga morgrn revalideren in de radboud.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee dat het weer helemaal beter wordt.
Want artsen zeggen de kwaal bestaat al zo lang.
Maar heb zelf moeite met het accepteren.

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Iet50 !!!

----------


## Cookie1

Hallo,

Ik ben via het wonderlijke internet op dit forum terechtgekomen.

Een zestal weken geleden kreeg ik van de ene dag op de andere hevige pijn in mijn hals en achteraan de rechterschouder.
De stagiaire bij mijn huisdokter maakte zich er van af met wat pijnstillers. 

Ik ben nogal een harde, heb ervaring met rughernia's, dacht dus dat het wel zou beteren en bleef een maandje op deze manier rondlopen. Van functioneren was nauwelijks sprake. De pijn was inmiddels volledig uitgestraald naar de rechterarm en mijn volledige rechterhand was gevoelloos. Door de pijn en het aanhoudende ongemak werd ook het werken moeilijk en vrolijk en vriendelijk zijn in de omgang was al evenmin evident.

Dus : een 2de bezoek aan huisarts die deze keer enigszins aarzelend toch maar besliste een CT-scan en RX te laten maken.

Zo gezegd, zo gedaan. De huisarts heb ik maar overgeslagen en ben meteen met de uitslag raad gaan vragen bij een bevriend orthopedisch chirurg.

Het verdict is hard : discratrosis en uncartrosis van C2 tot C7 met ernstige vernauwingen beiderzijds van C3 tot C7. Over de kleine hernia en de discusproppen wil ik het dan nog geeneens hebben...
Maw : zo snel mogelijk opereren (wegnemen discs, plaatsen grafts en metalen plaatjes), waarbij wel wordt doorverwezen naar een neurochirurg.

Ik moet zeggen, dit komt hard aan op je 47ste...
Vooral omdat mijn vriend/chirurg eerlijk sprak over mogelijke complicaties bij het slikken (doordat men toegang maakt langs voren) en een sterk verminderde beweeglijkheid (ja knikken, neen schudden), waardoor ook mijn hobby en passie in het gedrang komt.

Alle ervaringen over de ernst van deze gevolgen zijn dan ook welkom, zodat ik één en ander toch een beetje kan inschatten.

Op dit moment is de pijn redelijk onder controle. En, hoewel de gevoelloosheid niet weg is, ga je dan toch wat twijfelen om zo'n ingreep meteen te ondergaan.

Heb ondertussen wel een afspraak gemaakt met een neurochirurg.

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties !

Cookie

----------


## joshuatree

Hoi cookie...
Ik heb een operatie ondergaan aan de nek. Ik had een nekhernia,waarbij ze ook aan de voorkant naar binnen zijn gegaan.Ik moet zeggen dat ik totaal geen last van slikproblemen heb gehad en ik mijn hoofd ook goed kan bewegen.Ik weet wel dat ieder mens anders is , maar heb je in ieder geval al een positieve ervaring.
Ik heb misschien wel weer een hernia maar dat heeft niets met de operatie te maken denk ik.
Sterkte ...Josh

----------


## ina61

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben via het wonderlijke internet op dit forum terechtgekomen.
> 
> Een zestal weken geleden kreeg ik van de ene dag op de andere hevige pijn in mijn hals en achteraan de rechterschouder.
> De stagiaire bij mijn huisdokter maakte zich er van af met wat pijnstillers. 
> 
> Ik ben nogal een harde, heb ervaring met rughernia's, dacht dus dat het wel zou beteren en bleef een maandje op deze manier rondlopen. Van functioneren was nauwelijks sprake. De pijn was inmiddels volledig uitgestraald naar de rechterarm en mijn volledige rechterhand was gevoelloos. Door de pijn en het aanhoudende ongemak werd ook het werken moeilijk en vrolijk en vriendelijk zijn in de omgang was al evenmin evident.
> 
> ...


Hallo Cookie,

Naar on te lezen, dat je deze klachten hebt. Ik en ook van jouw leeftijd, dus begrijp je zorgen.

Ook ik kreeg ongeveer 6 weken geleden na een tijd van veel stress op het werk opeens felle pijnklachten in nek en schouder met uitstraling naar de arm(felle zenuwpijn) en onderarm en pols(zeurende pijn) en tintelingen in de ringvinger en pink.
Ik heb meteen een manueeltherapeut ingeschakeld. Na een aantal behandelingen kreeg ik meer beweging in de nek,maar de pijn bleef fel. Van de huisarts kreeg ik Tramadol, maar na 2 weken was de pijn niet minder. Daarna kreeg ik Gabapentine, na ongeveer 3 weken werd de pijn een stuk minder. Alleen bij belasting komen pijn en tintelingen terug.De druk op m'n werk wordt behoorlijk opgevoerd om zo spoedig mogelijk weer te beginnen. Maar de bijwerkingen van de medicijnen zorgen ervoor dat ik als een dronkeman loop, denk en handel. Autorijden kan dus niet en werken zal ook niet goed komen.
Binnenkort wordt er een MRI van de bovenste wervels gemaakt en ga aansluitend naar een neuroloog. Ik hoop dat er iets gedaan kan worden. 

Misschien kunnen we elkaar een beetje op de hoogte houden van ervaringen in het medische circuit en elkaar een beetje steunen, want van de omgeving (behalve bij mijn huisgenoten)is er weinig begrip. Op het werk denken ze dat ik de boel bedonder en moet constant opdraven voor gesprekken.

Groet.

Ina61

----------


## ishbel

Hoi Cookie,

Ik was 33 (in 2005) toen ik te horen kreeg dat ik 3 (achteraf zelfs 4) nekhernia's had met ernistige vernauwingen daarbij. Helaas nam de neuroloog de klachten toen niet serieus en heb ik er veel te lang mee doorgelopen. In 2006 is 1 hernia operatief verwijderd via de nek en zijn ook de vernauwingen weggehaald. Een jaar later bleek een, in eerste instantie kleine hernia, fors gegroeid te zijn en was een operatie noodzakelijk. Maar geen neurochirurg te vinden die het aandurfde! Behoorlijk aan het tobben geweest, een jaar aan de morfine gezeten en de handfunctie ging steeds verder achteruit. Op eigen initiatief een belaste MRI laten maken, toch maar weer naar een andere neurochirurg; de laatste die er eventueel wat aan zou kunnen doen. Die zag gelukkig de ernst van de situatie in en vorig jaar ben ik opnieuw geopereerd. Deze keer via de hals, de disk is verwijderd en ook de nieuw ontstane vernauwingen zijn weggehaald. Omdat deze operatie ingrijpender was dan de eerste (en ook gevaarlijker omdat er geopereerd moest worden waar al eenzelfde soort operatie had plaatsgevonden) ben ik zeer tevreden over het verloop en herstel. Ik zou langer dan gebruikelijk in het ziekenhuis moeten verblijven (5-6 dagen) maar uiteindelijk ben ik na 2 dagen al ontslagen. Wel 6 weken met een harde kraag moeten lopen maar dat is te overzien. Geen problemen gehad met slikken en/of praten na de operatie; iets waar ik wel tegenop had gezien. Problemen met ja/nee heb ik niet gehad. Uiteraard is alles vlak na de operatie pijnlijk maar na een paar dagen kon ik mij al heel goed zelfstandig redden.
Ook ik heb dus positieve ervaringen met een hernia operatie die vanaf de hals wordt uitgevoerd. Helaas voor mij is volledig herstel niet meer mogelijk omdat de zenuw te lang bekneld heeft gezeten. Maar dit staat los van de operatie. 
Geen 2 operaties zijn met elkaar te vergelijken. Het werd mij ook vrij zwart voorgehouden (zelf ben ik paramedisch onderwezen en weet dus maar al te goed wat de gevolgen kunnen zijn; zeker na werkzaam geweest te zijn op de kliniek neurochirurgie van een academisch ziekenhuis). Vrij snel na de operatie kon ik mijn hobby's weer uitoefenen: 3 maanden later kon ik weer gaan paardrijden, 4 weken na de operatie zat ik al weer achter de naaimachine om maar wat voorbeelden te noemen. 
Al met al zou ik het zeker overwegen om de operatie te ondergaan. Zorg er alleen wel voor dat de neurochirurg gespecialiseerd is in nekhernia's! Alle neurochirurgen kunnen een nekhernia opereren maar elke neurochirurg heeft zijn eigen specialisatie (nek, rug, hoofd, tumoren). Ook ik heb moeten zoeken naar een arts die daarin gespecialiseerd is. Maar het was het waard.

Succes met de beslissing, het is niet makkelijk als de klachten draaglijk zijn. Uit eigen ervaring weet ik dat hoe langer de zenuw bekneld is, hoe kleiner de kans op (volledig) herstel. Bij mij is de zenuw 4 jaar bekneld geweest en daardoor zal ik de rest van mijn leven een sterk verminderd gevoel houden in mijn rechterhand. Niet onoverkomelijk maar wel zeer vervelend. Hoe eerder er ingegrepen kan worden, hoe beter het herstel zal zijn.

----------


## yellow02

Hallo,

Ik reageer 7 maanden na het bericht van Cookie, ben erg benieuwd of je inmiddels geopereerd bent en hoe het gaat. Ik krijg over 2 weken dezelfde operatie. Ik heb reuma en daardoor een cervicale slip gekregen en bij mij worden C1 en C2 vastgezet met bot uit mijn heup en een frame.
Zie er erg tegenop dus hoop wat informatie te krijgen van je.
Alvast bedankt 

Groetjes Yvonne

----------


## Cookie1

hoi allemaal,
ondertussen ben ik nog niet geopereerd. Ik modder maar wat aan en bestrijd zo goed en zo kwaad de pijn en de ontstekingen. De gevoelloosheid aan mijn rechterhand is er permanent, dus ik vrees dat hier onherstelbare schade is.

Heb inmiddels ook 2 neurochirurgen geraadpleegd en het verdicht was eensluitend : opereren, zo snel mogelijk maar ik niet...veel moed geeft dat niet natuurlijk...

Maar ik moet voor mezelf ook toegeven dat ik een echte angsthaas (hier in België zeggen ze feitelijk broekschijter) ben en zolang ik functioneer...

Jammer genoeg begin ik ook behoorlijk hinder te ondervinden bij het duiken. En misschien dat ik, wanneer deze passie niet meer haalbaar wordt, toch de knoop zal doorhakken.

Yvonne, ik wens je veel moed en uiteraard ook een succesvolle operatie. Het zal me benieuwen om je ervaringen te lezen. Toi toi toi

Cookie

----------


## Peter 1970

Hallo

Ik ben nieuw hier ik hoop dat ik alles goed doe heb geen ervaring met forum s.
Na lang doorlopen met pijn in mijn rechterschouder (1 jaar ) door verkeerde diagnose huisarts dacht aan slijmbeursontsteking medicijnen voor gekregen hielp niets.
Daarna door gestuurd naar fysio bleek ik een kantelend schouderblad te hebben.
Daar moet ik nog steeds oefeningen voor doen kracht is wat terug maar tintelingen in mijn duim bleef en brandende onderarm(alsof je in de brandnetels heb gelegen)
Eindelijk stuurde hij mij door naar een specalist een ortopedisch chirurg en toen begon de molen te draaien emg foto s mri enz.
Ben vandaag voor de uitslag bij mijn neuroloog geweest en de prognose was niet al te best door atrose zitten geloof ik C5 en C6 volledig op elkaar met een vernauwing in het zenuwkanaal.
Ze zei dat er niks aan te doen is omdat de slijtage zo erg is en dat ik er op moet rekenen dat het mogelijk nog erger word.
Ik kreeg wel zware medicijnen voorgeschreven die het leven enigzins dragelijk zouden moeten maken.
Het was alsof ik een mokerslag in mijn gezicht kreeg ik ben pas 42 en nog in de bloei van mijn leven ben niet van plan om me hier zomaar bij neer te leggen.
Dus als iemand ( lotgenoten ) goede raad voor mij heeft ?

Groetjes peter

----------


## zoeker

Beste mensen, ook ik ben nieuw in dit forum en ben op zoek naar advies en ervaringen aangaande nekhernia operaties daar ik vandaag van mijn neuroloog te horen kreeg dat dat opereren is de volgende stap is in mijn behandeling. ik ben op zoek naar een goede neurochirurg die gespecializeerd is in het verrichten van nekhernia operaties. mijn verhaal in het kort: Ben 57, 6 jaar geleden is ( mbv MRI) een artrose in mijn wervelcolom geconstateerd met vernauwingen op c3-c4links , c5-c6 en een hernia op c6-c7 rechts. ik liet het bij oefeningen en nu en dan pijn stillers ( tramadol). 2 maandan geleden zijn de pijn uitstalingen ( nek, rechter schouders, arm, hand) en de functie beperkingen zo "goed" als onverdragelijk geworden. Een nieuwe MRI liet zien dat al het eerder genoemde in de MRI van 2006 verergerd was en dat er ook nog een forse hernia op C5-C6 is geconstateerd die flink op de wortel drukt met bijbehorende pijn en beperkingen. Sinsdien pijn stillers ( 80 mg Oxycontine= 160 mg morfine), Mensendiek therapie en een Corticosteriode prik in mijn nek ( 3 weeken geleden). Dit alles heeft geen noemenswaardig effect gehad vandaar de conclusie van vandaag dat ik geopereerd moet worden. Kan iemand mij adviseren over een goede neurochirurg, behandelmethode ( hals, nek,..) en eigen ervaringen over zulke operatie met mij delen.
Alvast mijn dank en waardering. Zoeker

----------


## cordy

Hallo Zoeker,

Mijn vader heeft soortgelijke klachten. Graag hoor ik of je nog een goede neurochirurg hebt gevonden of een behandelmethode die je kunt aanbevelen. Ik hoop dat het bij jou effect heeft gehad.

Groet, Cordy

----------


## zoeker

Dag Cordy,
Ben een jaar geleden geopereerd aan mijn nek hernia door Dr. Arts (Medisch Centrum Haaglanden). De operatie aan zich ging zeer goed, dus wat mij betreft heeft Dr. Arts een uitstekende job gedaan, echter, ik heb nog steeds veel klachten...Laat je vader eerst een totaal beeld laten maken van zijn klachten met de mogelijke behandelingen voor dat hij zich laat opereren. Een operatie op dit gebied is nogal een ingrijp...

Veel succes en groet,

----------

